# [video] how to enable hd textures and particle effect on N.O.V.A 3



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

hello guys if you want play nova 3 with the full graphics enable please sit down and watch!




Download and instal chainfire 3d with plugin and that its all 
Enjoy


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Too bad framerate in Gameloft games is very low even without additional stuff.


----------



## Stein3x (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a problem when using this method.The screen goes black at all the cutscenes except when you are playing actual gameplay .Also the Framerates is terrible


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

Stein3x said:


> I have a problem when using this method.The screen goes black at all the cutscenes except when you are playing actual gameplay .Also the Framerates is terrible


reset the setings on nova 3 and try again


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 19, 2012)

Works good for me... I had problems with the intro cutscene being black, but after that everything else works good. What framerate issues? Lol

sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk.


----------



## Olympusgod (Jun 6, 2012)

It works for me when I start the game from the beginning, but once I close the app and open it again It doesn't work unless I delete all my data and start from the beginning again. When I say it doesn't work, I mean the screen is black or flickering but you can still see the controls.
Also, the multiplayer doesn't work well. The screen goes black when you sprint or when someone shoots.


----------



## Olympusgod (Jun 6, 2012)

Also, which version of android are you running (nightly number) and which chainfire plugin?

Thanks!


----------



## knickerblogger (Jun 18, 2012)

so is this the Tegra 3/ipad version?


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

knickerblogger said:


> so is this the Tegra 3/ipad version?


no this is only ipad 2 version(the best version)


----------



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't even Play it cause it's glitching and screen flickers using this method...it's works but blah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

i cant get past the levek in the quad/car. seems it nighr reliant on accelerometer because i cant change my aim at all


----------

